

10% is the Tipping Point for Adoption of Ideas - paulsutter
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110725190044.htm

======
pedalpete
I probably don't know enough about how to measure stastics like this, but
wouldn't we have to question what caused the idea to reach 10% in the first
place?

